# Can you freeze goat cheese?



## Shantarskiye

We are getting lots of milk, so I am making soft goat milk cheese. Can it be frozen and still taste the same? We have made hard cheese, and of course that froze well, but I'm not sure about the soft cheese :?


----------



## liz

You sure can....the soft cheese freezes better than the harder cheeses.


----------



## Shantarskiye

Thank you! That is good to know so I can use up this goat milk, AND have cheese when we have no milk!


----------



## toth boer goats

looks like.. you got the your answer.... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## liz

The only "hard" cheeses I've frozen have been feta and mozzarella and they do very well, the soft cheeses will be "weepy" when they thaw, I just let them drain onto paper towels and they are as good as the day they went into the freezer.


----------



## goathappy

You can freeze soft cheese but do not salt it before you freeze it. My mom knows why, but I think it does something to the consistency of it. YOu can salt it after its thawed though


----------

